# mordaunt short 409w



## slyv12 (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone know what the spec of the driver in a mordaunt short 409w sub is? want to see if it can be improved upon.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Trying to make one DIY that will improve on that?? It only has a 10" driver with 200 watts to it. That company has never been known for their subs (at least what I've seen reviewed). If you're wanting to buy a sub prebuilt what's your budget? Same goes for the DIY. Any aesthetic restrictions?


----------

